# A problem with watched threads. Can someone help?



## Darius_Jedburgh (21 Jun 2020)

I've got a thread that I set to watch. When I click on the "Watched" heading I'm told that I'm not watching anything, yet when I find the thread it tells me that I am watching it.
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Speicher (21 Jun 2020)

The "Watched" threads is set to show you the "unread" threads. Next to "Unread" at the top left, you can click on the "x", you can then see all "watched" threads. Are you up to date reading all your watched threads?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (21 Jun 2020)

OK. Thanks got that. Didn't realise how many threads had the watch tag on them. Guess they are on auto watch when I post in them.I presume there is some auto watch function when I post in a thread. I'll see if I can disable that and just watch the ones I want to refer back to.
Thank you.


----------



## Speicher (21 Jun 2020)

If you go to Preferences (click on your forum name at the top right) 

and then Content Options, you can change to only watching certain threads, not all the ones you have joined.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (21 Jun 2020)

Thank you again. I've just found that and have played with the settings.


----------



## Sharky (21 Jun 2020)

Are you set to watch THE match at 7pm tonight?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (21 Jun 2020)

Sharky said:


> Are you set to watch THE match at 7pm tonight?


???????
Sorry. You've lost me good and proper.


----------



## Sharky (21 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> ???????
> Sorry. You've lost me good and proper.


LFC vs Everton - 7pm tonight
My SIL and grandkids are serious LFC supporters and I will be keeping my eye on the game as well.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (21 Jun 2020)

Is it?
Wow. 
I'd no idea footy had started again🤬 Proper stuff? Premier League?
I've given over looking at the sports pages some time ago. Proper crowds or behind closed doors?
I'm well out of touch. 
In my defence I plead that I have been busy helping guy at LBS.....at the last count he had 126 bikes in for repair!( His description of them is not fit for a family audience!)

Tonight at 7PM is a no go for another reason. It is our anniversary of our first date. Nice meal, G&T, bottle of wine, home grown strawberries and cream. You can guess the rest. 

Wow. Footy is back. What else have I missed?

P.S. We don't have Sky either!!!


----------



## Sharky (21 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Is it?
> Wow.
> I'd no idea footy had started again🤬 Proper stuff? Premier League?
> I've given over looking at the sports pages some time ago. Proper crowds or behind closed doors?
> ...


Didn't realise it was only on sky AND we don't have sky either! But I'm sure I'll get updates from the kids.
Enjoy your anniversary - 
Cheers


----------

